# vinyl soffit under porch roof



## contactrock (Nov 24, 2010)

I have an l-shaped porch. How do I install vinyl soffit? When I try to mitter it it does not seem to fit properly.


----------



## contactrock (Nov 24, 2010)

My porch is shaped like an " L ". I tried mittering the soffits, but they do not seem to fit properly. Cn anyone help?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Doesn’t seem to fit what properly, in the channel, lines don‘t line up, what?


----------



## contactrock (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes...the first one will line up perfect, but the next one won't. As you well know the soffit is divided in 2 sections. The sections do not line up with the mitered one.


----------



## contactrock (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes...the first one will line up perfect, but the next one won't. As you well know the soffit is divided in 2 sections. The sections do not line up with the mitered one.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If your two sections of porch are different widths and your double channel runs from the outside corner on the house to the outside corner of the porch you will not be at 45 degrees and your angles won’t line up


----------

